
Selme – A free tool to find your ideal customer profile data - musty474
http://www.selme.me
======
virgilp
I don't want to be nasty, but the site has all the features of a scam. No link
to additional information works; it's just a form to send you my email address
in exchange for the vague promise that you'll help me make money (how?).

I'm not saying you _are_ a scam, I'm saying the site looks like one.

------
treerock
Links aren't working. No information on front page. 'customer profile data'
sounds dodgy

------
jbverschoor
It's a prefinery.com form.

They're just testing their idea / landing page.

